# installer bluetooth ds un Imac G5



## vegemini (19 Février 2006)

Mon Imac G5 ne possède pas de bluetooth intégré. Est-il possible dintsaller un module Bluetooth sur un Imac G5 (version de l'an dernier). En effet, la version usb monopoliseraait un de mes précieux port usb, je préfèrerais éviter.

Merci de vos lumières


----------



## Skippy (20 Février 2006)

Bonjour et Bienvenu sur MacGe !!

en même temps, un hub USB n'est pas cher du tout, et les dongle USB de longue portée (100 m) sont plus performants que les modules internes.
J'ai moi même rajouté un dongle externe USB sur mon iMac (qui possède un module BT en interne), la précision de ma souris bluetooth est alors nettement meilleure, et son autonomie est largement augmentée.

mais si tu m'aime pas les fils...

quels appareils BT souhaite tu relier à ton imac ?
précise la version de ton iMac G5 (taille écran et vitesse processeur).


----------



## Bibi75 (20 Février 2006)

Normalement tu dois avoir cette information dans la notice de ton Mac


----------

